# Cabinet Trim Problem



## tonynace (Sep 3, 2011)

I've installed my upper cabinets on one side of my kitchen. They are level, but I noticed when I got down to the other end from where I started, that I had a bigger gap between the top of the cabinets and the ceiling. Since my cabinets are level, I assumed the ceiling must not be, and sure enough, when I checked I found that it was not. I have 1 1/4 crown molding I was going to use and set the first cabinet so that this would install correctly. Now I find the gap on the other end is bigger than my molding, so if I fasten it to the top of the cabinets, I will have a gap between the molding and the ceiling. What can I do? I can't go to bigger molding as I have full overlay doors on the cabinets and have very little room to work with at the top of them.


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe you could add a 1/2" or 3/4" thick board to you ceiling. Use a router to create an edge and stain it the color of your crown. Let it hang out just past your crown to add yet another dimension to the trim. 

Another option would be to raise all the cabinets.... not really what you want to do I'm sure. You may need to plane the tops of the ones that are closest to the ceiling now in order to get enough coverage for the ones that are lower.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2011)

Raise the cupboards to fit the molding at the other end and trim the top of the molding to fit the ceiling, and no it won't be pretty.


----------



## tonynace (Sep 6, 2011)

EZHangDoor said:


> Maybe you could add a 1/2" or 3/4" thick board to you ceiling. Use a router to create an edge and stain it the color of your crown. Let it hang out just past your crown to add yet another dimension to the trim.
> 
> Another option would be to raise all the cabinets.... not really what you want to do I'm sure. You may need to plane the tops of the ones that are closest to the ceiling now in order to get enough coverage for the ones that are lower.



I can't do that because I have full coverage doors, so I can't go lower there. The starting point of the cabinets are just where they need to be. I guess I'll have to go with the second idea and make a same stained piece to put in that gap.


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 6, 2011)

tonynace said:


> I can't do that because I have full coverage doors, so I can't go lower there. The starting point of the cabinets are just where they need to be. I guess I'll have to go with the second idea and make a same stained piece to put in that gap.



There is one other option. Start your first cabinet slightly out of plumb/level. Not enough that it is visible to the naked eye, but leaning towards the line on your level. This will let each one of your next cabinets "climb" towards the ceiling a little. Depending on the length of cabinets it should work. Start in the lowest part of the ceiling and work toward the highest. You can also cheat each cabinet about a 1/16" higher as you go. You really won't notice it on the bottom cabinet style. Good Luck!


----------



## tonynace (Sep 6, 2011)

EZHangDoor said:


> There is one other option. Start your first cabinet slightly out of plumb/level. Not enough that it is visible to the naked eye, but leaning towards the line on your level. This will let each one of your next cabinets "climb" towards the ceiling a little. Depending on the length of cabinets it should work. Start in the lowest part of the ceiling and work toward the highest. You can also cheat each cabinet about a 1/16" higher as you go. You really won't notice it on the bottom cabinet style. Good Luck!



If I'd known that before I hung them, that would have been great. I'm not sure if I want to go back and redo everything.


----------

